# This site has been sold and is now "monitised"



## johnBP1 (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes look at the right hand of your screen, if you click there the owners of this site get paid... I have sent emails and we have new overseas owners.... the changes to the software on this site are for profit only... what a shame going to the other site...


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

No, not new owners, they have owned it for about 7 or 8 years now.
Also not overseas from where your flag says that you are sitting, same Country in fact. 
See you on the 'other side'


----------



## johnBP1 (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry MAD, I have 'poked" the site and you are wrong, may look like previous but not according to the "trace", its all about money and it is overseas and looks like china...


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

As I see it, Verticalscope is a subsidiary of Torstar who have recently sold out to NordStar Capital. All Canadian companies. 
JSC NordStar airlines is a Russian company but I cannot find a link to NordStar Capital which is claimed to be privately owned.


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 1970)

You are BOTH wrong.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

As I say, It is _as I see it_. Unfortunately I rose to the bait and did a quick online search with result given.
If that is wrong so be it. I was puzzled by the initial assertion, I'm even more puzzled now.

For what it's worth, who owns the website and where they hang their hats does not concern me one jot. 

Hole finished, stop digging.


----------

